# New lens or upgrade to full frame? (details inside)



## NoahMommy (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello I recently purchased my first DSLR a Canon SL1.  I have been using it soley with the 50mm f/1.4 lens.  The lens is great - I'm happy with the image quality / sharpness / bokeh etc.  However most of my photos are indoors of my toddler son.  I find that I have to back up far to get shots of more than his face.  And even sometimes I can't back up far enough before hitting a wall. We are expecting another child and I think the cropping will be even more of an issue as I want to take pictures of the 2 kids together, group shots, etc.

So I'm thinking of getting either (1) the new 35mm f/2 or (2) classic 5d since both are around $600 (new baby coming, on a budget!).  Looking for advice as to what would take better baby / children / group shots, the 35 mm f/2 on my SL1 or the 50 mm f/1.4 on the classic 5D.

FYI with life being pretty crazy I pretty much want to get a camera / lens combination that I can use 99% most of the time without switching lenses.

Please let me know what you think and / or if you have other suggestions!!!


----------



## badrano (Jan 17, 2014)

It's not an issue with the camera, you just need a lens to give more focal length flexibility.

You could go with the 35mm prime lens, but I would go with a good zoom lens like like the 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 (as an example) to have more flexibility.  I have a Nikon with the 18-105mm kit lens and I'm happy with the picture quality.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 17, 2014)

I would just get the 35mm or consider the 28mm.  I wouldn't go to a zoom unless you are going to get a fast zoom since most of your shots are indoors.


----------



## NoahMommy (Jan 17, 2014)

badrano said:


> It's not an issue with the camera, you just need a lens to give more focal length flexibility.
> 
> You could go with the 35mm prime lens, but I would go with a good zoom lens like like the 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 (as an example) to have more flexibility. I have a Nikon with the 18-105mm kit lens and I'm happy with the picture quality.





Scuba said:


> I would just get the 35mm or consider the 28mm. I wouldn't go to a zoom unless you are going to get a fast zoom since most of your shots are indoors.



Thanks for the replies.  I failed to mention I did buy the camera with the kit lens.  I wasn't happy with the sharpness of the kit lens and also it is quite bulky.  I am leaning towards getting the 35mm f/2.  Do you think distortion will be a problem for close up shots though?


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 17, 2014)

Its the lens. Ive got an 18-55 and use the  24-35 range for close ups and general shooting.


----------



## MK11_user (Jan 17, 2014)

Distortion will be a problem on any wide angle lens used close up for indoor shots of the kids why not get yourself a good compact (Compact Digital Camera)? 
Most come with a reasonable zoom lens and hot-shoe for flash, built in flash are generally a little too harsh. 
I have a Canon G12 which I find very useful for confined space photography.
Have a look at this link re: Compact Digital Cameras. Top 10 Best Serious Compact Digital Cameras 2013
I will only use my DSLR's (EOS 5D mk2 or 7D) if there is loads of room.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2014)

Distortion won't be an issue as the OP wants a lens to get two kids in the image. Also on a crop body the edge distortion will be eliminated. I think the 35 would be fine.


----------

